# Nipple Waterers



## RobertandAndrea (Mar 24, 2013)

I want to use nipple waters but I haven't had any luck getting my pullets or chicks to drink out of them. Does anyone know how to teach them to use the nipple water system?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't use them, but hopefully someone will come in with some info. Have you tried to put their beak on the nipple so they know water comes out ?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I would go in and flick it a few times a day and they would run up and check it out. I would keep doing it until one was interested enough to start pecking it and get the water. Once one drinks from it they all will. It's all I use for my chicks!


----------



## FarmRookie (Apr 18, 2013)

Take a few of thr chicks and poke the nipple with their beaks so that water comes out. They'll figure it out shortly.


----------



## grandma5 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just made one this week. I was worried about the same thing. I flicked it a couple of times and my nosiest baby came over to check it out. Since they are all such nosy copycats, they all copied her and all was well. I was able to take out their dirty waterer the same day.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My 12 new babies picked it up today in less than 5 minutes. I just moved the nipple around, making sure it was noisy, they ran up and immediately started drinking after the first couple figured it out. The only problem I am having is one of the nipples leaks. I'll contact the manufacturer tomorrow.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Sometimes if you unscrew it and take the ball out, clean it off the put it back together that can fix the leak. Plus they can be tightened or loosened to make the water flow better.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

It took about a week for mine to figure it out.


----------

